# "Best of the Bottom", favorite classic film cameras under $50 or so.



## BrianV (Dec 12, 2012)

I would like this thread to be a resource for members wanting to try out classic film cameras at reasonable prices. A chance to post some of the "Under the RADAR screen" cameras that can still be picked up for $50 or less.

I picked up an Argus/Cosina STL 1000 complete with lens, and working meter, for under $30. This replaces one that I bought over 40 years ago. This camera was made by Cosina, and also sold as the Vivitar 220. The Cosinon 50/1.8 is a good performer. The camera has a copal square metal shutter, same as used in the Nikon "Nikkormat" series. The camera uses M42 screwmount lenses, same as Pentax of the 1960s. Good lenses are available "on the cheap". Stop-down metering, the light meter being activated stops down the aperture- same as on a Pentax Spotmatic. The camera uses a 1.35v Button cell, but will work with a 1.5v AG-10. Just "dial down" the ASA setting (ISO) by 1/2 stop, should be fine. The camera is all-mechanical, you only lose the meter when used without a battery. The Black finish on the camera.... had to have it, my original was chrome.

Things to watch for: non-working meter, deteriorated foam on the light seals on the back door. I use foam sheets from Walmart to replace them. I'll be posting some more suggested "sleepers" and lesser known cameras that might be good bargains for those curious about film.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nikon fm, Nikon fe, and Nikon n90s can all be bought for $50 or less. If you're lucky you may even get a lens with it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2012)

Canon Digital Rebel XS with Sigma 70-210mm f/4~5.6 autofocus zoom lens for $39 at Goodwill. PERFECT working condition, immaculately clean zoom lens, multi-mode, pop-up flash working fine. Well cared for--and by the looks of its exterior, hardly ever used. To me, the Rebel line of 35mm AF SLR's was the "Pentax K1000" of the very last of the film camera era in 35mm SLR-dom. These Canon Rebels were the student cameras and the beginner cameras of their era. They were the FIRST SLR for many people!


----------



## timor (Dec 15, 2012)

Some more info on STL 1000. History of this cameras is quite interesting.
Matt's Classic Cameras: Argus/Cosina STL 1000
I have another Argus CR-2 which is a Chinon CX with a different pentaprism housing. Got it for $20 together with Auto-Cintar 55/1.7. Noisy but reliable.


----------



## taraj_00 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a Mamiya 1000DTL, bought it off another photog with the 50 1.8 for $35.  Seems to be built like a tank, and works great- I've not had any issues, even using the in camera meter (new battery)


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 18, 2012)

I got a Nikon EM with a Series E 50mm f1.8 lens for $20.


----------

